
[2016] Why are EU regulators going after Android?–It's all about the Play Store - class4behavior
https://www.theverge.com/2016/4/21/11477032/android-antitrust-eu-google-play-store
======
class4behavior
In light of the recently announced fine [1] and Google's response [2], I
thought, some people might be interested in more information on the
circumstances leading up to this point.

Another good read is this text from 2014: [https://mobiforge.com/news-
comment/android-forks-why-google-...](https://mobiforge.com/news-
comment/android-forks-why-google-can-rest-easy-for-now)

And the recent change preventing logging into Google accounts on uncertified
devices: [2018] [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/google-starts-
blocki...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/03/google-starts-blocking-
uncertified-android-devices-from-logging-in/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17556497](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17556497)

[2]: [https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/andro...](https://www.blog.google/around-the-globe/google-
europe/android-has-created-more-choice-not-less/)

